# Stocking fillers & wrapping paper



## maryos (May 30, 2008)

I just wanted to pick people's brains, because I have seen such good suggestions on the forum before. If anybody has any tips on the following, I would be very grateful:

1. Wrapping Paper
I tried supermarkets in Satwa, but it wasn't exactly what I expected - really cheesy stuff, rather than anything a bit special. I thought it might be possible to get some quite distinctive wrapping paper in Dubai - any suggestions as to where? (it doesn't have to be particularly Christmassy - Arabic or Indian motifs would be even better) I was quite tickled by some of the other, mainly Chinese-manufactured, oddities you find in these shops though which leads me onto the next one...

2. Stocking Fillers!
Any thoughts at all? Al Jaber (from a recommendation on another thread) seems a brilliant place for small, nice gifts with a bit of local flavour (or at least flavour that you can't easily get elsewhere) - anywhere else I might otherwise miss? What are people's favourite small things you get so easily around here? I like the small hanging lanterns for tealights

Thank you for any suggestions!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Park and Shop Al Wasl road for wrapping paper, etcetra next door to lime tree cafe in Jumeriah for nick-nacks.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

maryos said:


> I just wanted to pick people's brains, because I have seen such good suggestions on the forum before. If anybody has any tips on the following, I would be very grateful:
> 
> 1. Wrapping Paper
> I tried supermarkets in Satwa, but it wasn't exactly what I expected - really cheesy stuff, rather than anything a bit special. I thought it might be possible to get some quite distinctive wrapping paper in Dubai - any suggestions as to where? (it doesn't have to be particularly Christmassy - Arabic or Indian motifs would be even better) I was quite tickled by some of the other, mainly Chinese-manufactured, oddities you find in these shops though which leads me onto the next one...
> ...


1. If you want distinctive wallpaper (and you have kids) you can always turn it into a family actiivity and make your own. Go out with the kids in and take pictures of all the different Christmas scenes in the malls or famous landmarks of Dubai. With a bit of computer editing software you can add fake snow fall to them.

Makes it a bit personal but at the same time some may see it as tacky...

2. In the malls there are loads of little market stalls with Dubai-esque souvenirs. I bought my niece a pink camel for example. There are little statues of the various landmarks and t-shirts, you could put little bags of pick and mix or nuts in there. If you're feeling a little more extravagant you can get people's names made up in Arabic script into a necklace or bracelet at some of the Gold Souk type places and for the personal touch you can also get a holographic photo of the family etched into a cube at Ibn Batuta Mall.

HTH


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Makes it a bit personal but at the same time some may see it as tacky...
> 
> a holographic photo of the family etched into a cube at Ibn Batuta Mall.


Super tacky, welcome to Dubai, the city of tat and tackiness....


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> 1. If you want distinctive wallpaper (and you have kids) you can always turn it into a family actiivity and make your own. Go out with the kids in and take pictures of all the different Christmas scenes in the malls or famous landmarks of Dubai. With a bit of computer editing software you can add fake snow fall to them.
> HTH


aaaawwwwwww that's soooooooo sweeeeeeet!!!!


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> 1. If you want distinctive wallpaper (and you have kids) you can always turn it into a family actiivity and make your own. Go out with the kids in and take pictures of all the different Christmas scenes in the malls or famous landmarks of Dubai. With a bit of computer editing software you can add fake snow fall to them.
> 
> Makes it a bit personal but at the same time some may see it as tacky...
> 
> ...


Crazy, up here for thinking, great ideas, I don't think they are tacky at all


----------



## maryos (May 30, 2008)

Brilliant ideas, exactly the kind of thing I was after! Thanks - I knew I'd get some cunning suggestions from this place


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Crazy, up here for thinking, great ideas, I don't think they are tacky at all


Comes from having a little niece and nephew who love to cut things out and stick them to things - usually themselves or the walls


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Comes from having a little niece and nephew who love to cut things out and stick them to things - usually themselves or the walls


Awww, that's sweet! 
They could also try sticking it to their uncle or his favourite shirts - I'm sure he won't mind!!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Awww, that's sweet!
> They could also try sticking it to their uncle or his favourite shirts - I'm sure he won't mind!!!


Oh but they do at every opportunity - I end up being covered in Pirates and Princesses!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Oh but they do at every opportunity - I end up being covered in Pirates and Princesses!!


I'm sure that the Pirates and Princesses only enhance your good looks!! Enjoy it while you can, they grow up quickly!!! 
Plus, think about it this way - I'm sure that us overgrown kids-at-heart ain't half as fun as they are!! 

P.S I took you gift advice and got you pick and mix for Xmas. Instead of getting a stocking, I used an old sock instead (don't worry, I like you enough to wash it first) and carrying on with the desert theme, there is sand from your favourite bar in there and hey presto - Teasure Hunt in a Sock!!! 

Merry Xmas - I hope you like it!!!


----------

